# Récupérer et transférer des mails dans Mail



## xxch (1 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un ancien Mac (boule) sous 10.4.11 que je n'utilise plus et j'aimerais récupérer les mails pour les mettre sur mon iMac sous 10.10.3 sans effacer (ou écraser) ceux qui y sont bien sûr.

Si j'ai bien cherché sur le Mac boule, j'ai trouvé le dossier Mail (avec les différents comptes Pop).
J'ai copié le dossier sur une clé.

Et maintenant j'ai besoin de votre aide pour tout mettre sur mon iMac sans faire de bêtises.

un grand merci à vous.


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juin 2015)

Bonjour,

Plutôt qu'un transfert de fichier (j'ai un doute sur la viabilité de cette opération entre Tiger et Yosemite, ça ne m'étonnerait pas que les formats de fichiers aient changé), je pense qu'un export des boites (de Tiger) suivi d'un import des boites (à partir de Yosemite) devrait donner de meilleurs résultats.

A tester sur une boite.


----------



## xxch (1 Juin 2015)

OK, merci.
Et comment je procède ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juin 2015)

Menu BAL : exporter la boite aux lettres… (ça, c'est la dénomination de Mail sous Mavericks, voir sous Tiger pour trouver le bon menu)

Menu fichiers : Importer des boites aux lettres (ça, c'est la dénomination de Mail sous Mavericks, voir sous Yosemite pour trouver le bon menu)


----------



## xxch (1 Juin 2015)

OK, merci.
Et si mon ancienne BAL et ma  BAL actuelle ont le même nom, il n'y a pas de risque d'écrasement ?


----------



## Sly54 (1 Juin 2015)

Là, je ne sais pas. Quand tu fais ce genre de test, vérifie auparavant que tu as de bonnes sauvegardes 
Par ailleurs, il serait peut être simple de modifier le nom des Bal sous Tiger, histoire de ne pas être embêté.


----------



## bourdaud (29 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite importer mes boites aux lettres de mon ancien iMac (10.6.8) à mon nouveau (10.10.5).
Les deux iMac sont connectés en réseau local et "reconnus" mutuellement.

J'ai d'abord essayé "Importer des boites aux lettres..." par le réseau, mais sans succès (Mail plante).

Ensuite j'ai été chercher de dossier "Mailbox" de mon ancien iMac et je l'ai copié dans mon nouveau.
Ce dossier contient les fichiers .mbox. Puis j'ai essayé d'importer depuis ce dossier. La réponse est que Mail ne reconnait aucun fichier .mbox
valide.

Merci  d'une aide


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2015)

Salut @bourdaud 

Ce serait plutôt le dossier :
~/Library/Mail 
qu'il faudrait transférer 

@+


----------



## bourdaud (29 Septembre 2015)

Où faudrait il copier ce dossier?
Sous 10.10.5 il n'y a pas de Library.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2015)

Si mais c'est caché.
Pour la décacher depuis le terminal :
*chflags nohidden ~/Library*
pour la recacher si tu le souhaites :
*chflags hidden ~/Library*


----------



## bourdaud (29 Septembre 2015)

J'ai bien réussi à faire apparaître Library. Merci du tuyau.
J'ai ouvert le dossier Mailbox (nouveau) et pour tester, j'ai copié dedans l'une des .mbox anciennes.
La boite en question apparait bien dans Mail mais ... elle est vide!
(Il y a un message signalant que l'ancien iMac considéré comme un serveur est fermé, ce qui est le cas...)


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2015)

As-tu copié *tout* le répertoire mail de Library 10.6 sur Library 10.10 puis essayé de lancer mail?


----------



## bourdaud (29 Septembre 2015)

çà marche comme tu dis!
Merci


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (29 Septembre 2015)

Super.


----------

